# Big ducks on the ground - 1/15/2018



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

ONE MORE WEEK TO COME SCORE SOME FAST FLYING WATERFOWL

One more week before we tie a bow on the 2017/2018 duck season here in southwest Louisiana. The last few days we have been harvesting more limits of ducks down in the marshes down on the south end of the lease. Pintails have been easy to come by as well as gray ducks for the hunters. Donâ€™t miss the last week because it will be a whole year before you get a chance to do this again. Call the â€œDUCKETTSâ€ and get you a spot to come bang away on some south Louisiana waterfowl before itâ€™s too late. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and check availability. Check out these pictures from last week. You can see them all by clicking here: http://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/:bounce:


----------

